# Surfside report?



## themule (Sep 15, 2013)

Is the water green yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

On the cams it looks pretty good right now. Hope it gets good by Sunday.


----------



## Rainin_Slots (Sep 16, 2015)

Water was clearing up and surf was laying down Yesterday afternoon(@ Surfside), probably will be great the next few days. Yesterday morning after being attacked my mosquitos for about an hour the sun came up. Surf was a little choppy and water wasn't great. Nothing great to speak of fishing wise either. Abunch of hard heads, a couple of gafftops and a rat red. Thru abunch of different baits(Live shrimp, croaker, crab, dead finger mullet), nothing seemed to do it. Good luck to whoever goes the next couple of days, should be nice.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Wasn't good this morning. Choppy and dirty. Only caught a lady fish and the biggest whiting I think I have ever caught. Thought it was a rat red b/c I only saw the hump coming through the water as I reeled it in.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Is amazing now! Flat with barely any waves! Green water definitely in guys.


----------



## themule (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm going to try it tomorrow am. Crossing my fingers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Rip A Lip Man said:


> Is amazing now! Flat with barely any waves! Green water definitely in guys.


Not in real life

Left there at 5. Still 2 footers.

Green is right there when the offshores stop

Did take 3 keepers out

Caught a 3' black tip and had something break a rod


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

The seawall today barely 1 footers and green water was all the way in...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Set the alarm, strictly tops and gonna bring a spoon for backup.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Alarm set as well, tops if calm enough and gonna soak some croaker


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Rip A Lip Man said:


> Alarm set as well, tops if calm enough and gonna soak some croaker


Rock on! I'd probaly pick some up but I'm still the hunt for a boat, last deal didn't fall through.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Went to the jetties this morning and slayed the ladyfish. Fished with live shrimp under a popping cork until my pint was gone then threw some chickenboy with no luck. Saw quite a few smacks being hauled in and some small sheepshead and pompano. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Water looks green and it's flat getting in will report later on!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm ready to hear that report ... hopefully it stays calm n clear throughout the week when I'm working nights!!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Didn't see anyone catching anything. Threw a top for an hour in the surf, water was chocolate milk. Moved to the jetties and worked a vudu under a cork with nothing to show for it. Water was starting to green up.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Solodaddio said:


> Didn't see anyone catching anything. Threw a top for an hour in the surf, water was chocolate milk. Moved to the jetties and worked a vudu under a cork with nothing to show for it. Water was starting to green up.


I will be there tomorrow. Bringing shrimp. Will report when done.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Still looks like yoohoo humm... that's no good. Other reports say galveston is green so that may be the place to go? 
Is the water green after the jetties?


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Wore them out today between access 4-5

Took out my limit and released 20+

All male trout......


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

gigem87 said:


> I will be there tomorrow. Bringing shrimp. Will report when done.


Take croaker too!!

They still biting them well


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Geezzz...idk what to do... wanna take the boat but seems a lot easier to just wade the beach... but w the water being yoohoo...??


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

The dredging in the icw is effecting the fishing near the ss jetties. Further you get away the nicer the water. Fished access 3 this evening, water was much nicer compared to this morning right near the rocks. This evening gave the trout rod a rest and we were fished for reds/pompano but only caught 1 whiting.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I will try further down in the morning. ...I plan on towing the boat ...if the water isn't too my liking I'll just dip the boat instead...so if yall see a boat on a trailer beach side...that'll be me!


----------



## themule (Sep 15, 2013)

I fished surfside between 4 & 5 with shrimp under a popping cork. Caught every trash fish possible. No trout bite at all. Switched to a jig head with live shrimp to work the bottom. Nothing but one huge whiting and a massive ray (I think. Never saw it) to speak of. Was in the water at dawn. Left around 1030. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I fished Surfisde this morning too. Between 5 and 4, much closer to 5.

Got in the water at 6:30 am with a pint of shrimp.

Got a 16" trout within 60 seconds. Ended up with 5 barely legal fish (didn't keep any of them). Also caught TON of trash fish. Biggest problem was the dang needlefish. There were EVERYWHERE! Caught one giant ray too, that I did see. Always fun on the 2nd sand bar. Drug him to the beach and left him to suntan a while before I retrieved my terminal tackle from him.

Ran out of decent sized shrimp (had plenty of shrimp the size of match sticks!) so I started running through the tackle box. Jumped a few more ladyfish and needles, but no more trout.

Water was a good color, and waves were clean and manageable. Outgoing tide, no side current at all. Water not moving. No bait to speak of. No birds working as far as the eye could see in either direction.

It was a pleasant morning on the water.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I' heading down that way on sunday. Plan to be in the water at first light. Any recs on what they have been hitting best? I planned on trying croaker and live shrimp. as well as throwing my tackle box at them! I was down a month ago and caught some nice specs on a black and silver catch 2000 mirrorlure but only one was a keeper. I caught a 10 specs on shrimp under a cork but lost all but 3 keepers. Guy next to me used croaker on a carolina rig and caught his limit in an hr as well as a few nice black tip. Just glad I get to get down for some fishing but would love to have something to show for it!


----------

